# Powdered creamers



## squirge (Mar 7, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good powdered creamer/whitener? I like my Aeropress coffee white but getting liquids into work is problematic for me. I've used Coffee-mate and I quite like it but perhaps there's something better available?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I take a cup size Thermos to work with milk for my breakfast cereal. Will you get away with that?

I drink my aeropress brew black. Have you tried it? It's got to be nicer than coffeemate! Eww

Your job has intrigued me... Do you work in an airport/as an astronaut, formula 1 driver?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Using powdered milk would give disappointing results and goes against the whole ethos of fresh roasted /fresh ground / fresh brewed coffee.

As Daren says I would really try getting along with your aeropress brews without milk altogether...much better experience.









btw I used to take milk in coffee before I got the aeropress.


----------



## squirge (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, at an airport, 100 ml max I think. I'll try it black next time, failing than, 100 ml of cream would last a few days I spose.


----------

